# play videos on lcd tv through pendrive



## hitman9211 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello friends 

I have a problem. 
I have Samsung Lcd Tv with usb port. But as I attach my external memory device( Pen drive, hard disk, Memory card). It just plays audio. But it does not play video. 

So is there any way to play videos. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what is the exact samsung lcd tv model?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Also, what format are the videos that you're trying to play?

The TV might only support certain types of video, like AVI or MPEG, so if you're trying to watch a WMV or MOV video, it won't be able to decode the video data.


----------



## hitman9211 (Jun 17, 2010)

well i don't know the exact model,I will see it in its bill. 

and the format I tried to play was avi and mpeg. 

Which possible format I should try ????????????


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

without knowing the model, there is no way to know what will play on that specific tv and what wont. it would all be just guesses. the model should be on the back of the tv somewheres. 

My first guess will be you cannot play video from pen drives


----------



## hitman9211 (Jun 17, 2010)

Model Number is :- 
Samsung la32b530p7rmxl

please help guys


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As you've only tried 2 video formats and neither of them worked, try some more.

I can't find a manual for the Samsung la32b530p7rmxl, even on Samsung's website.

Have you got a printed manual or a PDF file on CD that could tell you which videos formats/codecs the TV supports?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I could not find an online manual on it either but the specs I found did not say anything about playing video from pendrives, only still pictures.


----------



## hitman9211 (Jun 17, 2010)

well I have to search for the manuals. 

Pics work owesome on the tv. Is there any way or any device that can make the videos move. other then cd player


----------



## hitman9211 (Jun 17, 2010)

any body there to help????????????????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are no manuals for your TV online, so look in yours to see if videos are supported via USB or what other devices you can use.

Samsung contact details: http://erms.samsungelectronics.com/customer/form/formmail/SEA/input_SEA.jsp?SITE_ID=1&PROD_ID=41


----------

